# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Mit Bandage und Tapes surfen

## madame_soleil

Hallo liebe Surf-Gemeinde,

hat jemand Erfahrung damit, mit Bandagen oder Tapes zu surfen? Ich kuriere gerade eine Zerrung im Fu aus, luft alles super, aber ich muss / sollte noch eine Weile diese Bandage tragen und natrlich ist in den Herstellerangaben nix zu Kontakt mit Salzwasser zu lesen ;-) 

Und aus Interesse: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Tapes unterm Neo? 

Muss noch ein bisschen pausieren :-( :-( :-( , aber wenn es wieder losgeht, frage ich mich, ob das Material das abkann.

Liebe Gre und HANG LOOSE

----------


## Begleiter

Hallo madame, die Frage ist, ob es wirklich nur eine Zerrung ist und wo genau. Wenn es ein gezerrtes (vermutlich?) Auenband ist, brauchst du eigentlich gar keine Bandage; es sei denn, es war was gerissen...dies wrdest du an einer Schwellung oder gar Hmathom sehen. Tape kann ruhig nass werden, du entfernst es dann nach dem Surfen ja eh wieder. Eine Session wird es auf jeden Fall berstehen. Du schreibst aber auch, dass du noch pausieren musst, bis dahin wirst du sowieso ohne Bandage oder Tape surfen knnen. 
Gute Besserung und hang loose

----------


## Nicole Eberhart

Hallo
Sind Sie sicher dass es nicht gefhrlich ist?
Ich verstehe Ihnen Enthusiasmus, aber wenn es so obligatorisch ist, Bandage zu tragen, vielleicht ist es besser noch ein Bisschen warten?
Jedenfalls, gute Besserung!

----------


## madame_soleil

Danke  :Happy:  

Also es ist eine reine Zerrung, die ich mir bei meinem zweitliebsten Hobby zugezogen habe, dem Salsatanzen. Keine Schwellung, kein Hmatom, der Arzt meinte auch, Bnder mssten noch alle ganz sein und die Bandage hat nur untersttzenden Charakter. Es ist auch nur eine Empfehlung, die zu tragen, keine Verordnung. So eine Zerrung ist noch lange nicht so schlimm wie ein Bruch, kann aber auch schmerzhaft sein *aua* ;-)

----------


## Clouchen

Das Tape wird halten. Die Frage ist, ob es professionell angelegt wird und ob dein Fu das Surfen toleriert. Die Belastung ist nicht zu unterschtzen. 
Ein guter Gradmesser ist eigentlich das Salsatanzen. Wenn du das mit dem Fu im ruhigen Salsatakt mit vielen Drehungen hinbekommst, solltest du auch wieder aufs Wasser knnen.
Ein Tape stabilisiert brigens nicht wie eine Bandage oder ein Leukotape.

----------


## Surf Maniac

Wann kommen die Links?

----------

